# Meguiars Wet Sanding Video



## Daffy

Found these while browsing. Hopefully you may find them useful. If it is not a re-post and you like them I will make it into a sticky. 
5 x 10 minute videos of Mike at Meguiars demoing wet sanding and polishing.

1




2




3




4




5




So there you go 45 minutes master class from an American legend.


----------



## ukimportz

cool i'm gonna have a proper watch of these later on, cheers


----------



## transtek

Checked these out, they look good, but no volume?


----------



## Kriminal

Great linky's - just saved 'em to my favourites.....I reckon they'll come in handy for future use :thumb:


----------



## Scud

STICKY....Plz, just watched all of these and they are very good....excellent find Daffy.


----------



## Kriminal

Scud said:


> STICKY....Plz


Good thinking Batman  :thumb:


----------



## Daffy

transtek said:


> Checked these out, they look good, but no volume?


To the right of the clock/ timer. Or do you mean your computer which you will also need to turn up.


----------



## Xcase_BMW

nice one


----------



## Atlantean

Some interesting viewing there :thumb:


----------



## spitfire

Interesting veiwing. Sound was a little on the low side(easily sorted ) and poor picture quality in full screen mode but informative none the less.


----------



## richie.guy

IMO/IME wet sanding marks can be removed with the PC.

Ok it's much slower going, but it's not impossible as he seems to make out.

The #83 didn't look fully broken down to me either...

Good video's none the less :thumb:


----------



## Alex L

richie.guy said:


> IMO/IME wet sanding marks can be removed with the PC.
> 
> Ok it's much slower going, but it's not impossible as he seems to make out.
> 
> The #83 didn't look fully broken down to me either...
> 
> Good video's none the less :thumb:


What you've got to remember is Megs dont do a 4" PC pad, which iirc most people use now-a-days for defect removal.


----------



## richie.guy

Alex L said:


> What you've got to remember is Megs dont do a 4" PC pad, which iirc most people use now-a-days for defect removal.


Ah, but he never mentioned that did he 

"The DA is not suitable for removing wet sanding marks"


----------



## famous monster

Very useful for a :newbie:


----------



## Daffy

While megs polishes and compounds will work with a pc they were designed I believe to be used with a rotary. Maybe this has something to do with his comments.


----------



## legend_of_chaos

Very interesting,thanks.


----------



## SteveO

Cool :thumb: 

I have even found out how to download these videos from YouTube onto your PC for later use if you are interested. :buffer:


----------



## SteveO

The way I do it I would like to point out is not a hack but uses another webiste to download each file and then you have to use a freeware progam to convert each file to an MPEG etc that you want.

Its all above board and free


----------



## Andy_Green

interesting how he's tell to ensure the product stays wet and there's also a oil film between the rotary and paint. My limited experience with DA's and Meg's I thought you polish until the product dries and goes powdery, this not the case?


----------



## vpricey

Ace videos , He makes using a Rotary look easy!!lol. suppose it probably is but I'm just a :newbie: to it!!


----------



## Clark @ PB

Andy_Green said:


> interesting how he's tell to ensure the product stays wet and there's also a oil film between the rotary and paint. My limited experience with DA's and Meg's I thought you polish until the product dries and goes powdery, this not the case?


That would suggest you've polished too much if it starts going dry


----------



## Bryman

fantastic, some great advice


----------



## Neil_S

Just watched the first and going to watch the rest now, absolutely first rate, Mike is a very concise presenter and everything is well explained.

Highly recommended.

Great find!


----------



## R30

After looking at those - which are great viewing, I found this one too, which was also very handy..


----------



## buda

Gentlemen:

Would suggest that you reconsider wet or dry sanding of any factory clear-coated paint finish.

Why?

The factory clear is only about 1 mil to 1.5 mils thick (a mil is 1/1000th of an inch).

Most auto manufacturers tell you to not buff aggressively nor to remove more than .03 or .05 mils of clear.

Can you imagine what you are removing when sanding?

In the aftermarket when they wet/dry sand after repainting the panel beaters spray at least 2.5 to 2.75 mils of clear knowing they are going to sand smooth.

Just well intentioned thoughts across the Big Pond.

Regards
Bud Abraham


----------



## brympton

Appreciate the advice buda :thumb: but it all depends on the situation. If you have nothing to loose i.e. you are considering a respray anyway then why not have a go. I'm certainly no expert but of the three cars I have wet sanded two were sucessfull and one still needed a respray. In all cases I'm talking about 2500 or 3000 grit with a backing pad, plenty of lube and 8-10 light passes before inspection. Have you seen the Veyron post? makes me wince but it worked


----------



## Perfection Detailing

Interesting viewing that!!!!


----------



## mattjonescardiff

kind of puts me off wetsanding. 

Plus the guy says wetsanding marks cant be removed with a PC


----------



## taz007

excellent videos. just what i needed


----------



## Eurogloss

Daffy, i've already seen them they are very useful and informative !
That's how i learned colour sanding , through trial and error on an old Body Shop panel !

Only way to learn . Mario


----------



## hallett

great find and very helpful for when i get the rotary


----------



## buckas

great vids! thanks

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=103771&highlight=wet+sanding

this guy's using a PC

*edit* just watched the megs vid, maybe the "101" guy didn't light the area to see the difference?


----------

